# Nothing fits!!!!



## Wind

I am so far beyond frustrated. I am only 12 weeks and NOTHING fits. I have one pair of pants and two shirts that sort of work. The rest of my wardrobe is completely useless. I don't think maternity clothes would fit yet, the rubber band trick isn't working, and I don't want to buy clothes that will only fit for a couple of weeks. ARGH!!!!!!!!! I feel like a cow. :cry:


----------



## MrsG-L

I have lived in leggings since about 16 weeks, even wore them to work - so comfy x


----------



## CHILLbilly

Do you have any second hand stores? Or find someone online selling old mat clothes?
I am living in my track pants and am only 7 weeks......
if I have to go out in public i have low rise jeans that i let my bloated belly hang over......
Good luck hope and remebr you can always sell what you buy now and cant use later......


----------



## seoj

Don't worry hun... my regular clothes were all too uncomfy to wear at 12wks... I just broke down and bought maternity pants, and let me tell you, they are SO COMFY!!!!! LOVE THEM! lol. And really- just think of it this way... the sooner you buy them the more you get to use them :) We only get to wear them for so long anyway, so less "wasted money" this way! lol. 

I even tried the 'belly band'- but by the end of the day, with my pants unzipped, the buttons and seams would dig in and leave marks... and not as comfy when I would sit as my tummy was jut poochy enough to make it uncomfortable. 

No worries my dear... just enjoy buying maternity clothes! You earned it!!! :hugs:


----------



## palange

I was 8 weeks when I couldn't get into my normal clothes anymore and started to buy maternity dresses which worked - although for a younger crowd, I bought them from new look and still wear them - trousers/leggings have always been a problem for me cos i have small legs but I found some on asda website which is good and there likely to last for the few weeks I've got left.
Some people just start to expand quicker than others.


----------



## Fallen Angel

Hey hon, don't get upset about it - embrace it.

I've been in maternity clothes since before 12 weeks as I couldn't stand normal things touching my tummy, so went for over bump jeans and leggings straight away.

Treat yourself and try and not worry about it - that's your little babba growing away in there :) :cloud9:


----------



## nessie01

i have only been in leggings for weeks.........stopped my jean wearing about 4 weeks ago...they just to tight and uncomfortable...........im going to buy some materinity jeans and a couple of tops. i have my 40th in 2 weekends so going to buy a dress that is flowly so i can still wear it after baby...........oh yoga pants are great to wear too...


----------



## cakey

Aww bless you babes.i couldn't believe that most of my clothes became soooo uncomfortable so quickly! I searched Ebay and bought a bundle of maternity clothes my own size+the next size up--Bargain! 
Hope you get something sorted and feel better soon. (((((Hugs))))


----------



## Mizze

Totally normal hun. These were a godsend for months especially at work. Have worn them post pregnany too.

https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/maternity/maternity-2pk-bump-bands_213129899

Mizze x


----------



## robinator

I had to undo the button of my jeans today......relief! A friend gave me a bag of maternity clothes a few weeks ago; about the start rooting through it for pants.


----------



## Sherileigh

I'm sure the maternity pants would fit you, as long as they're your size. I've been wearing mine for a few weeks now and it's SO much more comfortable!!


----------



## Ros40

Jeggings...the pregnant womans answer to comfort :)


----------



## 3rdTimesCharm

this is my 3rd & I am just now starting to not be able to fit in my clothes. I am going to go to this store called Once Upon A child. they have maternity clothes for cheap. I have already given away all of my maternity clothes since we were "done"... Has anyone ever looked or bought off of Ebay? I am 6ft tall so it is very hard for me to find pants long enough for the winter months but I have been looking around & everything I like or find is so expensive.


----------



## knitbit

I've been loving leggings under shorter dresses. Got some maternity leggings and they are so much more comfortable. Might as well get into maternity, I figure we aren't wearing them that long and might as well get our money's worth.


----------

